# Wife won't let me go down on her unless she washes up



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

My wife has a hard and fast rule that I can't eat her out unless she washes her self down there first. Says she is worried about smelling bad. Thing is, I have never complained about anything down there. And most of the times (few and far between) that I have gone down on her she did not wash up, I just got her hot enough that she let me anyway. She loves to have me do it and says its the best she ever had (instructed by a lesbian friend of mine years ago). She loved to give me BJs, but I don't feel right receiving oral sex from her unless I can do the same for her. Many times I've told her ahead if time I want to eat her out and she should wash up, but she almost never does. Usually I just try to get her heated up more before I try anyway, but that is maybe a 1 in 10 success rate. And often it just pisses her off and everything comes to a screeching halt. 

Guess I'm looking for insight from the ladies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anja (Mar 12, 2013)

No way would I ever not wash up prior to the feast. Not if I'm ever going to kiss that mouth again. Yuck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

I am the same as your wife. I don't like going down on my H unless he is freshly washed, and I figure the least I can do is make sure I am clean for him. If I am not freshly washed I cannot relax and enjoy it. If H is not freshly washed it is smelly (to me) and bitter tasting.

It does not seem to bother some, but it does me.


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

So you girls wash up down there usually prior to sex just in case your man goes down on you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anja (Mar 12, 2013)

If there's a chance he will, yes. If it's spontanious, eating out is off the menu. 
You wouldn't serve a juicy steak on the inside of a trash can lid. You'd go thru the trouble of washing a plate, no?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm with the girls on this one pal. Be glad that your wife practices good hygiene and enjoys oral. Enjoy.


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry if I'm getting personal, but are you taking a shower. Cause that's what my wide wants to do. But every time there always ends up being no time she says. I don't understand, she really enjoys it and I really want to do it for her. Starting to Piss me off. She is basically telling me the gratification she gets from it is not worth having to get ready for it. 

Sorry. I'm venting. This is not up for discussion according to her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anja (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes I take a shower. It's more practical. By the time I wash up by the sink, my legs are wet and so is the floor and I'm cold.
Now, there are grace periods, if you will. For example, having showered, then sat on couch and watched a movie. At the end of the movie I would still feel clean enough to enjoy oral pretty carefree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

My wife showers or may just wash there by hand. 
It sounds from what you write that though your wife really gets off on it she is also making excuses not to do it so often. 
Maybe she is like my wife. Oral can give her great orgasms but she is also super sensitive and can barely endure it when I begin to give her oral. If she can get through the first minutes then she is fine and it is deeply satisfying. She says it tickles her like crazy when I start - to the point of being more than she can handle. I love it when she goes so crazy but I also want her to enjoy it so I only give her oral every so often. 
Maybe your wife is super sensitive like mine and is using the washing to limit the frequency of oral. 
Just a guess based on what you've shared and my own experience.


----------



## jen53 (Apr 26, 2013)

I hate not having washed, I know my husband (to do with his fetishes) liked me to be unwashed - but as a woman I find it embarrassing, not enjoyable at all as all I could think about was being dirty I like to wash and feel confident - plus the fact of husband wanting to kiss me after was repulsive to me if I knew I hadn't washed - and yes its ok if you have washed that day, but other wise it really is a turn off..especially if I had been for a number 2 earlier, it just grossed me out in case I wasn't clean  actually think a lot of men like the unwashed smell but it really is a massive turn off for me


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

jen53 said:


> I hate not having washed, I know my husband (to do with his fetishes) liked me to be unwashed - but as a woman I find it embarrassing, not enjoyable at all as all I could think about was being dirty I like to wash and feel confident - plus the fact of husband wanting to kiss me after was repulsive to me if I knew I hadn't washed - and yes its ok if you have washed that day, but other wise it really is a turn off..especially if I had been for a number 2 earlier, it just grossed me out in case I wasn't clean  actually think a lot of men like the unwashed smell but it really is a massive turn off for me


Personally I like that my wife washes first though there are those who get off on the unwashed. Woe to the couple where one prefers washing and one doesn't like washing. Could that be the problem here?


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't think she is making excuses to get out of it. Her orgasm is much more intense when I do that for her than with regular intercourse. and some friends she works with said she has bragged about my skill in that area (a conversation I would rather not go through again). She gas also said done of the same things you ladies said about not being able to relax unless she knew she was clean. 

Overall I guess I'm screwed. She does not take showers at the end of the day unless its been a real bad day and age wants to unwind. And she is not interested in sex after a bad day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I can only really relax completely if I'm freshly washed (within reason--if I shower after dinner, I'm good to go for bedtime sex a a few hours later.) My husband spends a lot of time down there and has, erm, quiet a "range" with his tongue and mouth and fingers while he works, so I like to give him a fresh canvas each and every time. As someone else mentioned, he often goes from oral on me to very deeply kissing me. I find the taste a turn on, actually, but wouldn't go for it at all if I wasn't freshly washed before he started. 

I do think much of the hang up about having to be very clean is mine--I love oral and want to be fully open to it (ha, pun intended). I'm pretty paranoid about him being disgusted by my taste or smell and if I'm not comfortable that I'm clean enough, I won't let him go there. He's never said anything about it, and has even given me oral when I'm on my period. But I do think he appreciates it I'm freshly showered. In fact, he often is waiting to grab me when I emerge from the shower so he can go to town right then and there. Have you tried that--sabotaging her when she's right out of the shower? I usually shower twice a day--once after I work out, and another quick one at bedtime, just for my H. He returns the favor, which I do appreciate.

Work with your wife on this--it might be a frustrating "requirement" in your mind, but if she loves oral as much as you say she does, then strike when she doesn't have an excuse, or give her fair warning so she can wash up.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

I LOVE doing drive by cunnilingus LOL...seriously
for example...when the wife and I were dating, at a party with friends...I grabbed her and pushed her onto a bed, on her tummy, pulled up her skirt and started licking and kissing her ass...she let me so I rolled her over, ate her, she came a couple times, and I got up and walked out...not a word...

she told me later that she loved that and please do it again...so throughout the years I have done many drive bys...even crawled under a table at mcdonalds early in the morn...lol

I like the spontanaity of it so a pre-shower would kill the mood...my wife is also a bit self conscious about smell, but seriously she would have to sit on a pile of **** for an hour for her p***y to smell bad...she has NEVER EVER EVER had an unpleasant odor...and I used to love eating her after working out, when she was sweaty as well...maybe I am a freal...but i sure do love munching the pie!!!


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

missthelove2013 said:


> I LOVE doing drive by cunnilingus LOL...seriously
> for example...when the wife and I were dating, at a party with friends...I grabbed her and pushed her onto a bed, on her tummy, pulled up her skirt and started licking and kissing her ass...she let me so I rolled her over, ate her, she came a couple times, and I got up and walked out...not a word...
> 
> she told me later that she loved that and please do it again...so throughout the years I have done many drive bys...even crawled under a table at mcdonalds early in the morn...lol
> ...


So what you're saying is you had more than an Egg McMuffin and a coffee that morning!


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

GettingIt said:


> I can only really relax completely if I'm freshly washed (within reason--if I shower after dinner, I'm good to go for bedtime sex a a few hours later.) My husband spends a lot of time down there and has, erm, quiet a "range" with his tongue and mouth and fingers while he works, so I like to give him a fresh canvas each and every time. As someone else mentioned, he often goes from oral on me to very deeply kissing me. I find the taste a turn on, actually, but wouldn't go for it at all if I wasn't freshly washed before he started.
> 
> I do think much of the hang up about having to be very clean is mine--I love oral and want to be fully open to it (ha, pun intended). I'm pretty paranoid about him being disgusted by my taste or smell and if I'm not comfortable that I'm clean enough, I won't let him go there. He's never said anything about it, and has even given me oral when I'm on my period. But I do think he appreciates it I'm freshly showered. In fact, he often is waiting to grab me when I emerge from the shower so he can go to town right then and there. Have you tried that--sabotaging her when she's right out of the shower? I usually shower twice a day--once after I work out, and another quick one at bedtime, just for my H. He returns the favor, which I do appreciate.
> 
> Work with your wife on this--it might be a frustrating "requirement" in your mind, but if she loves oral as much as you say she does, then strike when she doesn't have an excuse, or give her fair warning so she can wash up.


Wow! You let your H give you oral on your period. Washed or not my wife does not let me touch her on her period. If I'm hurting enough I might get a BJ. But that is it. 

Getting her fresh out if the shower is not gonna happen cause she never takes one in the evening. Her rule is no oral unless she baths, but she has never bathed so I could do it. The few times I have I simply got her horney enough she waved it. Oh. And a few times she was drunk too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Time permitted I'd prefer to take a shower but if we're crawling into bed after a late night of drinking , we're both worked up and tearing our clothes off ......... screw the shower and helloooooo feel free to go down on me and umm .... enjoooy !!!


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

i'd like my breakfast to go; potential exhibition can be awesome.

I disagree With Maneo that her actions aren't intentional, though. I think she is sending you a clear passive-aggressive message by not bathing, considering that it's a requirement for her.

Then again, that's been an issue reversed at my house. I also consider having not sweated profusely to be a sign that we're 'good to go', too. As the HD spouse, I am hurt by the fact that not bathing is his preferred form of communication. To me, that behavior from either spouse signals internal shame, which drives the unwillingness (not 'inability') to simply say "Hey, I'm not feeling it tonight." It's a cop-out and is avoidant.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Fortunately my wife and I are on the same page with this. We both like to be fresh before doing the deed.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

My STBW early on had to be freshly clean and shaven to let me go down there. After the first time I went down on her, she made it a point to bathe and shave every day  She's figured out that she doesn't have to do that for me, that I'll still enjoy it, and she gave up trying to hold us to that standard because she just enjoys it too much. She still cleans if she's been sweaty or something, and shaves every coupe of days, and yeah...it's still good


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

It's a good practice and a good practice for you to do as well if she returns the deed. You'll never have to worry about offensive odors perhaps turning her off.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Rayloveshiswife said:


> My wife has a hard and fast rule that I can't eat her out unless she washes her self down there first. Says she is worried about smelling bad. Thing is, I have never complained about anything down there. And most of the times (few and far between) that I have gone down on her she did not wash up, I just got her hot enough that she let me anyway. She loves to have me do it and says its the best she ever had (instructed by a lesbian friend of mine years ago). She loved to give me BJs, but I don't feel right receiving oral sex from her unless I can do the same for her. Many times I've told her ahead if time I want to eat her out and she should wash up, but she almost never does. Usually I just try to get her heated up more before I try anyway, but that is maybe a 1 in 10 success rate. And often it just pisses her off and everything comes to a screeching halt.
> 
> Guess I'm looking for insight from the ladies.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



You have a good woman there and she is thinking about how you might react if she wasn't washed down there before sex. Very good woman.

If my wife wants to give me a BJ, I always have a shower and that's once in a blue moon, she is in the mood, she has a shower as well. Sometimes, she hasn't had a shower since getting up first thing in the morning, sex at night, and she doesn't smell that great down there and sometimes there's white stuff there as well. I don't tell her, have a shower woman, that's disgusting because that wouldn't go over to well. I tough it out, breathe through my mouth and still go to town down there.

My rule is, if we're going to have crazy oral sex, I have a shower, and she has a bath or good shower. Sometimes, this doesn't always happen.

On occasion, after her shower, she still smells down there. Maybe she doesn't wash down there much?

My wife usually doesn't shower after work and when we have sex, oral or not, I can smell her at times........not cool, but I don't say, have a shower you need it. I usually have a shower after work in the Spring and Summer months, not so much when its really cold and I haven't perspired much that day and I can tell I'm good.

For me, nothing beats a nice hot shower after work. Then relax on the couch and sexy time if my wife is actually in the mood.


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> On occasion, after her shower, she still smells down there. Maybe she doesn't wash down there much?
> :


Women are supposed to have a smell there. If they wash regularly I think the smell is good. Well, I like the smell of myself at any rate and am perfectly happy to kiss after oral.

The worst BJ I ever gave was after my husband had washed meticulously but had used soap and not rinsed it all off properly. Urgh. Now THAT was vile! 

To the OP - how about if you suggest going down on your wife and she says she has not washed you go and get a washcloth (soaked in hot water and wrung out) and wipe her yourself?


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

A lot of guys at the shop tell me, if they go down on their woman, and she hasn't had a good shower or bath, clean down there, it's like going to tuna town and they never go down there again.

Not all women smell down there. I knew one that didn't smell bad down there at all and my wife does. Why the difference?

A woman is to know her body and if she smells down there, actually wash down there, in as well, clean. Maybe she needs meds for a yeast infection or something else? Who knows?

But a bad odor down there is a major turn off, us guys remember that and nope, not happening.

During my shower, I wash myself well, even use peach shampoo down there, very washed afterwards and I smell good. I only give her the best before oral sex. I expect the same.

After oral, my wife doesn't like to kiss me at all.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

ClimbingTheWalls said:


> Women are supposed to have a smell there. If they wash regularly I think the smell is good. *Well, I like the smell of myself at any rate and am perfectly happy to kiss after oral.*
> 
> The worst BJ I ever gave was after my husband had washed meticulously but had used soap and not rinsed it all off properly. Urgh. Now THAT was vile!
> 
> To the OP - how about if you suggest going down on your wife and she says she has not washed you go and get a washcloth (soaked in hot water and wrung out) and wipe her yourself?


My STBW has grown to really like the smell and taste of herself, and is quite eager to kiss after oral, and loves smelling herself on my face. She hasn't always been that way, so I suspect that my enthusiasm and desire for her in that way has helped.

I always hate washing my hands the first time after playing around with my fingers because I love that lingering smell, and I love it when she licks my fingers clean...


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> On occasion, after her shower, she still smells down there. Maybe she doesn't wash down there much?


I always have a smell as well. Is it a bad smell? I don't particularly think so, it is unique. Being clean has nothing to do with it for me. I ALWAYS shower before any kind of sexual play and there is still a faint smell. I'm also shaven, and I really scrub the area clean both during my morning shower and my before sex shower.

I don't think my husband is too fond of the smell. And to be honest I don't like kissing him if he'd had his face down there unless he wipes it off first. It doesn't taste bad, but it still grosses me out a little. Just the thought, not the actual taste or smell.

I'm not sure if I smell more than other girls or if I'm normal since I have nothing to compare too. :scratchhead:

I'm also always wet though, so maybe my smell is related to that in some way. 

I've just always assumed all girls have a unique scent. I'm sure some are stronger or smell worse than others though.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

my husband has finally gotten it through my stubborn brain that he LOVES the way I smell no matter how filthy I think I am (of course,I think I'm filthy if I come home from work and haven't showered since the morning.) He prefers it if I'm not freshly showered bc he says "it doesn't even smell like you anymore,it smells like soap.I don't want to go down on soap.I want to go down on your yummy vag." 

Can't argue with that.

ETA: We both shower daily and I have to admit,I prefer when he showers in the morning that way he smells like himself by the time he gets home and we're having sex.I love his scent.I now wait til after sex to take my evening shower.I still do my morning shower to rinse off the sleepies


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I love it when it is not so freshly washed/cleaned. I'm not talking a garbage dumpster aroma, but the natural musk/sweaty smell of my wife's box drives me insane. She has barely any odor as it is down there and I want to have every bit of it.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Speaking for myself, if I'm having doggie style sex with the wife, and I can smell her from there, that's a problem.

Some minor to almost no odor, is the norm I guess. But not strong and nasty.

My wife after a bath has a minor odor and that doesn't bother me because I get right in there and I love it. But when she has a strong odor, very unpleasant and I have to breathe through my mouth. I doubt most guys would tell their ladies, oh by the way, it smells strong and bad?!


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Keep it coming, guys . . . I'm starting to feel like I might be depriving my husband with my extreme clean habit! 

Seriously, it's nice to hear that men dig some scent of a woman. It's another hang up I'm working on letting go of.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

My ex made me so paranoid about my scent that I NEVER let him go down on me and refused sex unless I had JUST gotten out of the shower.
imagine the surprise when my husband pulled the "you're depriving me of pleasure by making me eat soap." line LOL


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

We don't go downtown without a shower. On the rare time we do we tend to not french kiss which I want to do every time. 

But if I'm going to give him a BJ to complete I just say "baby go hop in the shower" and then wink at him. He'll just give me a silly grin and say "now that what I'm talkin about!" or something like that. 

We shower every night anyway though


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

I dislike the term "eat her out".

It connotes so much other than what it really means.

Sounds like vaginalistic cannabalism or something.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

committed4ever said:


> We don't go downtown without a shower. On the rare time we do we tend to not french kiss which I want to do every time.
> 
> But if I'm going to give him a BJ to complete I just say "baby go hop in the shower" and then wink at him. He'll just give me a silly grin and say "now that what I'm talkin about!" or something like that.
> 
> We shower every night anyway though



Agreed. :smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

lenzi said:


> I dislike the term "eat her out".
> 
> It connotes so much other than what it really means.
> 
> Sounds like vaginalistic cannabalism or something.



Me too. But long ago accepted that folks on TAM are a lot more kinky/freaky than me not that there anything wrong with that on either side of the kink meter. For instant the thought of oral during my period is total disgusting to me. Guess I'm vanilla.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

I think its good manners to wash whatever I serve my partner
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

TheCuriousWife said:


> I always have a smell as well. Is it a bad smell? I don't particularly think so, it is unique. Being clean has nothing to do with it for me. I ALWAYS shower before any kind of sexual play and there is still a faint smell. I'm also shaven, and I really scrub the area clean both during my morning shower and my before sex shower.
> 
> I don't think my husband is too fond of the smell. And to be honest I don't like kissing him if he'd had his face down there unless he wipes it off first. It doesn't taste bad, but it still grosses me out a little. Just the thought, not the actual taste or smell.
> 
> ...


There's different scents just like different people have different bodily odors.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

As stated before I ALWAYS shower before.

But I have absolutely no problem having sex or giving him oral if he hasn't showered since the morning. He never showers before sex.

Unless he has sweat a lot or something, and he is pretty icky. Which is pretty rare. Maybe only a handful of times has he tasted bad, but I still powered through it. 

And to be clear I don't smell that strongly.  I can't smell myself when I'm sitting around or anything. But if he is rubbing down there I can smell myself on his fingers when they are up near my face. Or occasionally faintly when I'm naked if I haven't showered yet.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> My ex made me so paranoid about my scent that I NEVER let him go down on me and refused sex unless I had JUST gotten out of the shower.
> imagine the surprise when my husband pulled the "you're depriving me of pleasure by making me eat soap." line LOL



This is EXACTLY what happened to me. I can't enjoy sexual activity without a shower now, or if I'm fairly clean I can do a quick wipe down. 

Oral isn't fun either with a partner who makes fish comments.


----------



## Lionlady (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't like oral on me without washing either. Why not get a warm towel and wash her, making it part of foreplay? I don't care if my husband has washed. I think that many women are nervous about smelling bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

TheCuriousWife said:


> Oral isn't fun either with a partner who makes fish comments.


The partner who made a fish comment would find themselves packing a suitcase and looking for an apartment.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

He's only joking... he says.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

TheCuriousWife said:


> He's only joking... he says.


And based on your other threads and comments...

Yeah, and that is one of the most common tactics for covering up abusive behavior. Some how, since it was only a "joke" it has to be forgiven. Well, some things just aren't funny, and shouldn't be joked about, and this is one of them. Your husband is a very hurtful man who has very little respect for you.


----------



## ShockwaveRider (Jun 21, 2013)

lenzi said:


> I dislike the term "eat her out".
> 
> It connotes so much other than what it really means.
> 
> Sounds like vaginalistic cannabalism or something.


Man I totally agree with this.

"Eat her out". How coarse, and vulgar.

And in case anybody thinks I'm some up-tight dude, I LOVE it when my woman climbs aboard me doggy-style with my nose right in her ass-hole.

Well, I mean, I used to like that.

I honestly think that if more men performed oral sex on their wives there would be far less need for "the little blue pills". The sight and scent of a woman?

***BOING***

No need for little blue pills.

And I'm an old fart.

Shockwave


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

Wow. This thread exploded. 

Well I did a strange thing and talked to my wife. She does love the oral I give her but said she was worried I would be put off by a smell or weird taste but feel I had to go down on her anyway. . I said that despite her rule I have almost never gone down on her after she has showered and have never had a complaint yet. And further more I only take a shower before sex like a third of the time (she loves to give me oral sex and does it almost every time) and I have never heard you complain about a smell or taste on me. She agreed it had not been a problem that she could remember. 

I proposed that if I knew I wanted to go down on her I would let her know in plenty of time to wash up. If she elected not to wash up or if the sex was spur of the moment, it was on me as to weather I would go down on her and she would not stop me unless she had started her period and I did not know. I figured this proposal was dead in the water, but what the hell. But she said OK to it. I Won! No friggen way, I never win. She said what tipped it in my favor was the oral sex she regularly gives me when I haven't washed previously. 

She told me but I already knew why she never got around to washing up for me. She is a school teacher and brings a lot of stuff home to work on every night. Add to that really bad time management skills and an addiction to Candy Crush, and there you have it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

ShockwaveRider said:


> Ma I LOVE it when my woman climbs aboard me doggy-style with my nose right in her ass-hole.


I dislike the term "ass-hole".

It connotes so much other than what it really means.

Although not necessarily cannibalism for whatever that's worth.


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

That I can remember I have never noticed anything other than a faint smell on my wife, and then not all the time. But as some other said, I would never say anything if I did or even stop. I love to pleasure her too much. The both of us also have no problem kissing after oral. She says she loves to taste herself on my lips, and I've never really noticed anything bad tasting on her lips after she has done oral on me. But I never let her take me to completion. When I get close the feeling is just too intense for me to let her continue. besides, I've got a better place to put my stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

My wife will not let me go down on her without a shower either, then afterwards I love the taste lingering in my moustache, mmmmm


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I know I don't smell like peaches down there after a hard days work, so if it's oral time, I will not hesitate to have a shower first. If I smell, I like the fact my wife can tell me this and in the shower I go. Doesn't offend me. What offends me, is if she won't tell me and still gives me BJ's. Not cool.

And the same for her. If she smells strong, I will hint to have a shower. I've never said, you stink like fish. That's common sense though. But I will say please have a "thorough" shower. If she can't take a hint, but I'm supposed to, that's a double standard and she has insecurity issues that need addressing plus its not hygienic.

If you're clean, you shouldn't have a strong, unpleasant odor.

Communication goes both ways, 50 / 50 or nothing and no one should be offended.


----------



## honeybee79 (Oct 16, 2013)

When I was in a relationship that matched my sex drive my ex and I showered every night before bed because we both wanted sex, and were very oral. We did it most mornings too, but rarely did we do oral if it was in the morning. My ex loved going down on me showered or not he couldn't get enough.

My current partner is very hygienic and demands a freshly bathed partner and although he claims to love oral he rarely goes down on me showered or not. But I still make the habit of showering every night before bed just in case. Pretty pathetic isn't it? 

If hygiene is important for her to feel good about herself then so be it. If oral sex is important for you to do regularly then tell her that you want to so she can be prepared.


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

TheCuriousWife said:


> Oral isn't fun either with a partner who makes fish comments.


If I made a boneheaded comment like that I can assure you I would not get to give or receive oral sex for a long time. Although I have not had this problem, if I did. I would up my game and do my best to make her orgasm quickly. Nothing would be gained by telling her she smells bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't see what's the problem... hell if I felt filthy I wouldn't even climb into bed with a woman let alone let her near my groin. Besides I've yet to meet a woman who likes the taste of c-ck cheese lol


----------



## honeybee79 (Oct 16, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> I don't see what's the problem... hell if I felt filthy I wouldn't even climb into bed with a woman let alone let her near my groin. Besides I've yet to meet a woman who likes the taste of c-ck cheese lol


EWWWWE!!!!! lol :rofl:


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

My preference is to soak in a bathtub before. When time does not permit, I use Coloplast Bedside Care Body Wash Cleanser It's used in hospitals. It deodorizes and cleans. I put it on baby wipes and repeat a few times. Buy some for her. 

As for having her give you oral- maybe she likes giving to you as much as you like giving her. Why stop her then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*"Cleanliness is next to Godliness" is also my mantra. I prefer to clean up and I like my lady to clean up as well.

Now that's not saying that something spontaneous won't occasionally crop up whereby you just won't have the time nor the resources to properly clean up and you'll just wing it and go for it.

But if my lady feels ill at ease about herself, I totally feel for her and will gladly wait until she feels clean enough and her personal confidence is renewed in her feminine sexuality once again!*


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

My wife likes to wash first too...so I let her wash. I really love giving her oral, so what ever it takes is ok with me!


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> I don't see what's the problem... hell if I felt filthy I wouldn't even climb into bed with a woman let alone let her near my groin. Besides I've yet to meet a woman who likes the taste of c-ck cheese lol


Nice one, lol. :smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> my husband has finally gotten it through my stubborn brain that he LOVES the way I smell no matter how filthy I think I am (of course,I think I'm filthy if I come home from work and haven't showered since the morning.) He prefers it if I'm not freshly showered bc he says "it doesn't even smell like you anymore,it smells like soap.I don't want to go down on soap.I want to go down on your yummy vag."


SB, I'm with your H on this one. 

Besides, it kinda ruins the spontaneity...


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Pheromones. Why way them away?


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

40isthenew20 said:


> Pheromones. Why way them away?


Bingo!

I'm not saying go unwashed for days on end, but a shower or bath every day is plenty. In fact, some experts say even once a day is too much and bad for your health. Americans, in particular, have unfounded phobias about cleanliness.

Dang, am I the only one who finds a little lovemaking after a workout to be sexy?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> Bingo!
> 
> I'm not saying go unwashed for days on end, but a shower or bath every day is plenty. In fact, some experts say even once a day is too much and bad for your health. Americans, in particular, have unfounded phobias about cleanliness.
> 
> Dang, am I the only one who finds a little lovemaking after a workout to be sexy?


To be completely honest, I prefer the whole thing beginning to end if she's not freshly showered. I love smelling HER.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm in the camp of liking the smell of a woman way more than the smell of soap. The only time I prefer she clean up is if she got really sweaty and then couldn't shower for a while or if she's on her period. Otherwise I like her just as she is.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> my husband has finally gotten it through my stubborn brain that he LOVES the way I smell no matter how filthy.... He prefers it if I'm not freshly showered bc he says "it doesn't even smell like you anymore,it smells like soap.I don't want to go down on soap.



:iagree: I am exactly the same way. I love the natural smell of my wife. It she goes in an takes a shower before hand, she ends up smelling like soap. That is not exactly sexy to me....and I have a very good sense of smell. The natural "scent" of a woman is a very powerful and very sexy thing to many men....myself included!

Good for you ScarletBegonias!


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> I'm in the camp of liking the smell of a woman way more than the smell of soap. The only time I prefer she clean up is if she got really sweaty and then couldn't shower for a while or if she's on her period. Otherwise I like her just as she is.


My ex and I weren't fastidious pre-sex bathers, but if I felt I needed a wash I would use liquid Cetaphil cleanser. It's gentle enough for babies and lady parts, and it's fragrance free, so only my light scent and taste remained. 
My ex was one that would get down there and just inhale for a minute before getting busy. It was a confidence-booster for me, not to mention very erotic.


----------



## daSaint (Sep 20, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> :iagree: I am exactly the same way. I love the natural smell of my wife. It she goes in an takes a shower before hand, she ends up smelling like soap. That is not exactly sexy to me....and I have a very good sense of smell. The natural "scent" of a woman is a very powerful and very sexy thing to many men....myself included!
> 
> Good for you ScarletBegonias!


I agree 100%
My SO has a habit of wearing thongs when she wears a skirt, or going without undies when she's putting on pants or jeans. She says it helps her p***y get some much needed air, so she doesn't have an awful smell. Also, she ensures she washes her p***y with water after peeing. I dunno if this might work for other women, but what the heck, it sure works for her, so i'm super cool. I loooooooooooove da smell, and i loooooooooooove da taste too! I forget that time exists whenever i go down south with her thighs wrapped around my head. Love it the most when she does cowgirl over my face.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KeepingUpAppearances (Jul 14, 2013)

I agree with her 100%. I like to be freshly or very recently washed for that kind of activity. I am very body hygiene conscious when it comes to intimate activities. Especially that one. You definitely wouldn't want her to be the opposite. Lol


----------



## PAgirl (Sep 10, 2013)

anja said:


> If there's a chance he will, yes. If it's spontanious, eating out is off the menu.
> You wouldn't serve a juicy steak on the inside of a trash can lid. You'd go thru the trouble of washing a plate, no?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This made me laugh!  So true though!!


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

GettingIt said:


> Keep it coming, guys . . . I'm starting to feel like I might be depriving my husband with my extreme clean habit!
> 
> Seriously, it's nice to hear that men dig some scent of a woman. It's another hang up I'm working on letting go of.


I did it! I did it! I let go of the hang up!

I went shopping today for "stuff for me for him" --including sexy underwear. I texted him pics a few times from the dressing rooms so he could tell me what he liked. When I go home I put on a new bra and thongs for he and he threw me on the bed and started to go to town. 

I wanted to stop him because I hadn't showered since yesterday afternoon . . . but instead I thought off you guys here who like the natural taste and smell of their wives. 

It was awesome. He was so into it. Not sure it was the new underwear or the fact that I didn't smell like soap. He has a short beard, so every times he's kissed me since I can smell it too, which I love.

Hell, I might never shower again. 

Just kidding!

Thanks guys!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

GettingIt said:


> I did it! I did it! I let go of the hang up!
> 
> I went shopping today for "stuff for me for him" --including sexy underwear. I texted him pics a few times from the dressing rooms so he could tell me what he liked. When I go home I put on a new bra and thongs for he and he threw me on the bed and started to go to town.
> 
> ...


You just made your man a very happy guy....just remember...your body is super sexy when it is "natural". Good for you!!!! :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

GettingIt said:


> I did it! I did it! I let go of the hang up!


Just be careful, you might start to enjoy it.  My wife was really uncomfortable with the notion that I want to go down if she's not squeaky clean but I was adamant about this.

Few years into the relationship she kinda turned 180 on this issue after hundreds of: I can't believe you like this. She started to enjoy it and asking for it. It's actually one of her means of initiating sex now. Last birthday I was gifted with sex cards and one of them was: As dirty as I want it to be.

I'm kinda surprised by this change. I think she likes my instant arousal and the enthusiasm.

I always liked my food to be - spicy... :rofl:


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

The scent of a woman is SO POWERFUL....my wife totally understands this and loves my enthusiasm too. She is often quick to tell me, or show me her damp panties, if she is ovulating....OMG! :smthumbup:

Kissing her down there is one of my favorite things in this entire world to do, and her powerful, sexy, natural smell is such a big part of it. For all of you ladies reading this....trust me. Your natural "aroma" is a big turn on for your man!


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

I think it's fair for her to feel comfortable enough to wash up first.

Have you considered getting a box of those personal wipes and using those instead?


----------



## HangingOnHope (Oct 26, 2013)

I use wet wipes in the bathroom each time, and have a little purse size package for when I'm out and about. But I do still like to freshen up before any kind of sex. However, spontaneity rules the day and if he wants to go there, who am I to stop him? There have been times in the summer where I was more worried about my underarms than anything else. You know that subtle, delicate act of trying to see if your underarms have a scent..but without letting him see that's what you're doing? lol


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

All I want to add, fellas, is to jump through whatever hoops your mate needs you to jump through to be comfortable with your face in her crotch. Some women never get to that comfort level no matter how clean they are. 

In the grand scheme of things, this is a good problem to have, as far as cunnilingus problems go.


----------



## jac70 (Sep 7, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> The scent of a woman is SO POWERFUL....my wife totally understands this and loves my enthusiasm too. She is often quick to tell me, or show me her damp panties, if she is ovulating....OMG! :smthumbup:
> 
> Kissing her down there is one of my favorite things in this entire world to do, and her powerful, sexy, natural smell is such a big part of it. For all of you ladies reading this....trust me. Your natural "aroma" is a big turn on for your man!


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## Coach8 (Jun 17, 2013)

I like my wife right after she runs or workout when she is still sweating. After it gets musty, not so much. Love her natural smell though.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

My wife won't let me go down on her until she washes up, and I do the same for her. It kind of kills spontaneity in the heat of passion, but it ensures that there won't be any negative experiences.


----------



## daSaint (Sep 20, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> *The scent of a woman is SO POWERFUL*....my wife totally understands this and loves my enthusiasm too. She is often quick to tell me, or show me her *damp panties*, if she is ovulating....OMG! :smthumbup:
> 
> Kissing her down there is one of my favorite things in this entire world to do, and her *powerful, sexy, natural* smell is such a big part of it. For all of you ladies reading this....trust me. Your natural *"aroma" is a big turn on* for your man!


:smthumbup:
that is the simple reason why (some) guys will sniff at chicks panties. that natural musk scent is such a turn on for me (and she knows i can never get enough of it). i believe that hygiene should be a lifestyle for everyone (men & women), and not just something you worry about when you want to get intimate with your spouse. lucky me, my SO has a general lifestyle of cleanliness, so she doesn't have to bother with her smell or how long ago she washed when it's time to get intimate


----------

